# CPU & GPU heating



## ghoshm21 (May 4, 2012)

Hi 
I got a AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE running at 3.2 GHz. I also have sapphire hd 6850 GPU. On normal load the CPU temp is 48-50 degree Celsius and GPU is 56-58 degree Celsius.
But if I play NFS The run at 1080P then CPU temp goes to 80 degree Celsius and GPU goes to 82 degree Celsius. Is this normal? Please share your thought.

I have three exhaust fan. One in Back of the cabinet other two in left side of the cabinet, beside one CPU cooling fan, one attached with GPU fan and power supply fan.

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE; Motherbord: GA-880GM-USB3; RAM: transcend DDR3 8GB; GPU: Sapphire Radeon  HD 6850; Sound card: Creative X-fi Extreme Gamer. OS: Windows 6 64 bit

Thanks
Sandipan Ghosh


----------



## masterkd (May 4, 2012)

according to AMD Documents max temps for 955 BE is 62C..if i were you i would be worried!!

GPU temps are fine!!


----------



## koolent (May 4, 2012)

Re-TIM your processor and clean the dust in your cabinet and check the fans..


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 4, 2012)

I got same CPU and its running at 4 GHz+ at 1.5V still while gaming it hovers around 60 Deg Max.

TjMax of Phenom is 79 Deg. So your temps are dangerously high. As your cabinet is well ventilated I think culprit is Tim.
Reapply New Tim and also lower CPU Voltage to 1.3V. Reduction from 1.4 to 1.3 gives 4-5 Degs benefit.


----------



## dibya_kol (May 4, 2012)

clean dusts from cpu fan and hitsink, re-apply TIM and set 1/2 of ur 3 fans, as intake air.
Gpu temp is fine.


----------



## koolent (May 5, 2012)

See, first get some fans, a new TIM, MICRO FIBER CLOTH AND Hospital spirit - Rubbing Alcohol, Compressed air Can or a high speed blower.

Fix some fans and maintain the FRONT TO BACK airflow and prefer the Side fan to the front fan.

Now, take the components out of your cabinet one by on and clean everything with a cloth and ports with tooothbrush or use AIR FOR CLEANING BOTH,  KEEP BAREFOOT ON THE FLOOR TO PREVENT ELECTRICAL DISCHARGE... Or keep touching some metal.

Once cleaned everything even cabinet and fans. Take the CPU out and use RUBBING ALCOHOL to remove the TIM with a MICRO-FIBER CLOTH now clean the heatsink contact area with ALCOHOL and SIMPLE CLOTH.

Now, take the TIM and apply just a drop on the center of the processor and use the spreader to spread it, now apply the heatsink and SCREW IT FIRMLY applying same force from each screw.

Now fix everything as it was and close it, 

CONNECT THE CABLES AND ENJOY !!


----------



## ghoshm21 (May 5, 2012)

Ok, I got 2 fans for FRONT TO BACK airflow. Before I open he CPU i wanted to buy Thermal paste. Which one shall i buy?
I saw "Cooler Master Thermal Paste Compound - HTK-002" in ebay.in.

Any suggestion?

Thanks a lot for all the reply..

Best regards
Sandipan Ghosh


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 5, 2012)

Artict Silver 5


----------



## topgear (May 6, 2012)

I would recommend CM Thermal Fusion 400.

@ OP - make sure you are using 1.3v/1.25v cpu core volt and  to lower the gpu temp just increase the fan speed upto 90% and see the difference.


----------



## ghoshm21 (May 6, 2012)

I brought corsair Hydro H60 CPU collar. Now the CPU temp is under 45 degree always, even during gaming. 

I have one question, Can i keep the radiator vertically?

Actually my cabinet is big and bottom i have the processor,where the exhaust fan place i have top of the cabinet. So when i fit the cooler the pump goes bottom(on top of the processor) and the radiator goes top of the cabinet . 

Any thoughts?

I brought corsair Hydro H60 CPU collar. Now the CPU temp is under 45 degree always, even during gaming. 

I have one question, Can i keep the radiator vertically?

Actually my cabinet is big and bottom i have the processor,where the exhaust fan place i have top of the cabinet. So when i fit the cooler the pump goes bottom(on top of the processor) and the radiator goes top of the cabinet . 

Any thoughts?


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 6, 2012)

@ topgear from where should i increase the fan speed?

got the answer from your another post. Thanks.

Still like to know is there any gpu cooler like cpu cooler or can any other fan be used beside the default one?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 6, 2012)

> l like to know is there any gpu cooler like cpu cooler or can any other fan be used beside the default one


 obviously. Do a basic Google Search of Graphic card coolers. There are many available in different budget segments


----------



## topgear (May 7, 2012)

avichandana20000 said:


> @ topgear from where should i increase the fan speed?
> 
> got the answer from your another post. Thanks.
> 
> Still like to know is there any gpu cooler like cpu cooler or can any other fan be used beside the default one?



here you go 

Right Click on Desktop - Select AMD Visison Engine Control Center

now go to - Performance - Graphics OverDrive ( accept the EULA ) - just put a tick mark on the Enable Graphics OverDrive option and you'll get options to modify GPU Core , GPU Mem Clock and Fan Speed - to increase the fan speed just put a tick mark on Enable Manual Fan Speed option and set your desired fan speed and click on Apply button.


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 7, 2012)

i have done that reading your another post in another thread. But pls anser my next qn.

is there any gpu cooler like cpu cooler or can any other fan be used beside the default one?


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2012)

ghoshm21 said:


> Hi
> I got a AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE running at 3.2 GHz. I also have sapphire hd 6850 GPU. On normal load the CPU temp is 48-50 degree Celsius and GPU is 56-58 degree Celsius.
> But if I play NFS The run at 1080P then CPU temp goes to 80 degree Celsius and GPU goes to 82 degree Celsius. Is this normal? Please share your thought.
> 
> ...


1st:- Re-TIM your processor and use a good thermal paste such as arctic silver 5 
2nd:-Is there any other vent for another fan in ur cabinet.
and use these guides to ventilate and adjust the places of fan properly for Max. cooling efficiency 

SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd.

SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd.


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2012)

avichandana20000 said:


> is there any gpu cooler like cpu cooler or can any other fan be used beside the default one?



there's GPU coolers available like cpu cooler but like CPU coolers a particular GPU cooler won't support many models of gfx card - you have to carefully chose a gpu cooler compatible with your gfx card ( most 3rd party GPU coolers available on the market are designed for stock PCB design of High End gfx cards though ).

Now another drawback is you won't find them versy easily like cpu coolers here and if you are interested in adding a fan on a gpu you will need to mod the gfx card heat sink.


----------

